# Loose stool



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello!
Have food issues here. We've had our doberman since a puppy and he's great! Out only issue is food. As a puppy we struggled with foods for him as he never had really good stools. We finally found a food that he did well on and he did great (all food was extremely high quality, grain free). We did suspect that maybe he was getting a bit too much so the amount was also decreased. We needed up putting him on raw and he did amazing. Perfect hard, small stools, great coat, energy etc. But then he went off of it, would touch anything, even ground the organs etc. Which now is fine that he's off of it as we have 2 children (a toddler and an infant). So back on kibble he went and was doing fine, but he's NEVER been excited for his food.. He was on Orijen and was doing ok...but stools were never great, always soft. We still had raw in the freezer so we decided why not try feeding him that again to see if he'd be excited for it. He ate it but then had bad diarrhea and never improved. Had him on Metronidazole and Tylosin and it didn't make a difference. Also tested his pancreatic enzymes and that was normal. We ended up putting him on Hypo HP to see if maybe he has a food intolerance. His stools are now great and he eats this food like crazy...tries to dig in the bag (but who wouldn't with all that chicken fat and salt as flavouring, right?). We don't want to keep him on this food as we want a much better quality. So I guess my question is, has anyone else experienced food intolerance with their dog and what do you feed them now? We are thinking of trying Annmaet dog food and adding a probiotic like Kefir to his food. Can anyone offer some advice or expertise?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

There are lots of threads on the forum about sensitive tummies. Orijen is very high protein and fat. A lot of dogs can't handle it, shown by the tummy symptoms you describe. 

Keep to a food 30% protein or less and 18% protein or less. Since all the vet checks are normal, keep working your way down in protein/fat% until your dog has normal stool. You can look at the protein/fat % on the Hypo HP bag to see what the levels are and then go from there, as well. 

For keeping good tummies, I like Precise, Fromm, and one of my dogs only tolerates Purina Beyond. Sure, not awesome, but if the dog is having issues because he can't digest it, then it's 100% perfect for him. In Jack's case, he had diarrhea, vomiting, anal gland problems (because loose stool doesn't express the glands), and was very skinny because he wasn't assimilating any of the high protein foods. There are other nice quality mid range foods that your dog might do well on, but I'd compare protein/fat% of the HP to any other candidates. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've heard that NutriSource is good for dogs with sensitive tummies.


----------

